# Cambio de parlantes



## cuchu1956 (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola: me han regalado un equipo de audio (Lexsen mix 1304)...usado (no funciona bien) solamente se escuchan los tweeters.
Al investigar el porque, encontré que los parlantes tiene cortado la bobina.
Quisiera sustituirlos, pero los parlantes no tienen característica, y no se que impedancia tienen...el tamaño de los parlantes es de 10 pulgadas. Los bafles son de 50 cm de altura por 30 cm de ancho y profundidad. Calculo que el amplificador es de 100 watts. Desearía saber si alguien conoce este equipo y me pueda brindar los datos del parlante para poder cambiarlos. El amplificador funciona, ya que lo probe con un par de bafles mas chicos.  Un abrazo


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 19, 2012)

¿No puedes sacar unas fotos a los parlantes del lado del iman para ver si son un modelo conocido?


----------



## MD80 (Dic 19, 2012)

La mayoría de esas consolas amplificadas trabajan hasta 4Ω, pero por seguridad, o para poder agregar otro baffle en paralelo, podrías usar 8Ω. Si no sos muy exigente,  compraría un woofer cualquiera de 10" 150w 8Ω. 
Si querés hacerlo bien, tendrías que tomar el litraje (por las medidas que pasás serían unos 34 l) ver si es infinito o bass reflex, y a partir de eso buscar parlante entre los fabricantes que entregan parametros serios, para acomodarlo a tu caja.

ejemplos
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=MB-10P200
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=W-10Cc

Saludos


----------



## cuchu1956 (Dic 19, 2012)

Aqui envio las fotos del parlante....espero haber adjuntado bien


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 19, 2012)

cuchu1956 dijo:


> Aqui envio las fotos del parlante....espero haber adjuntado bien


 
No puedo ver nada


----------



## cuchu1956 (Dic 19, 2012)

Va otra vez...cambie el tamaño


----------



## opamp (Dic 19, 2012)

Amigo MD80, soy nuevo en la electrónica y "novísimo" en el audio . Solo sabía de los altos ,medios y graves, potencias y pulgadas. 
Te he leido el término "litraje" , entré a las páginas que mencionas y la terminología que se lee es chino para mí,...podrías indicarme al menos que significa "LITRAJE"en parlantes.

Saludos navideños


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2012)

cuchu1956 dijo:


> . . . .Al investigar el porque, encontré que los parlantes tiene cortado la bobina.
> _*Quisiera sustituirlos,*_ . . . .



Los parlante tiene buen aspecto, *opinión absolutamente subjetiva,* mas fácil y económico que cambiar sería "Mandar a reparar"

Ver el archivo adjunto 85372​



opamp dijo:


> Amigo MD80, soy nuevo en la electrónica y "novísimo" en el audio . Solo sabía de los altos ,medios y graves, potencias y pulgadas.
> Te he leido el término "litraje" , entré a las páginas que mencionas y la terminología que se lee es chino para mí,..._*podrías indicarme al menos que significa "LITRAJE"en parlantes.*_
> 
> Saludos navideños



Litraje = Volumen en L (Litros) del gabinete


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2012)

"LITRAJE" es una forma de decir del VOLUMEN (en litros) de la caja donde va el parlante, pero eso solo es el final de un proceso bastante mas complejo que empieza por *acá.*


----------



## MD80 (Dic 19, 2012)

opamp dijo:


> Amigo MD80, soy nuevo en la electrónica y "novísimo" en el audio . Solo sabía de los altos ,medios y graves, potencias y pulgadas.
> Te he leido el término "litraje" , entré a las páginas que mencionas y la terminología que se lee es chino para mí,...podrías indicarme al menos que significa "LITRAJE"en parlantes.
> 
> Saludos navideños



Hola opamp, como bien lo explicaron mas arriba, se le llama (erróneamente) "litraje" a la capacidad interna de la caja o baffle, porque habitualmente se usa la unidad "litro". Es una deformación como voltaje en lugar de tensión o diferencia de potencial, amperaje en lugar de corriente o una que he llegado a leer y escuchar: "¿de qué pulgada es tal parlante?" cuando lo correcto sería llamarlo diámetro.

Esa terminología que parece chino, es la que se usa para calcular la caja que mejor va funcionar para un parlante o driver, y viceversa. Al principio parece complicado, pero como todo, si se pone práctica, luego es menos complicado. Aquí en el foro vas a encontrar muchísima información al respecto.


----------



## opamp (Dic 19, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo, ezavalla y MD80.
Veo que en audio, así como en otros sistemas intervienen muchos parámetros, la electrónica solo es un componente más del sistema.

Saludos navideños!


----------



## jlaudio (Dic 19, 2012)

bueno para mi gusto como dice fogonazo es mejor repararlo que cambiarlo, puedes intentar mirando las rientas que van del cono al conector, es la parte del cable que vibra y es propensa a partirse, puedes probar cambiando las riendas, o quita cuidadosamente el tapapolvos y mira en donde se conecta los extremos de la bobina con las rientas, puede que ahi este el problema, si a la final decides cambiar la bobina es mejor que lo haga un experto en el tema, porque la bobina tiene que quedar en un lugar especifico para que pueda moverse bien y de el mejor desempeño. ya en ultima cambiaria el parlante por un SUPERTONE de unos 200 watts a 10" 8Ω y listo como nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2012)

Habría que ver si en realidad son las bobinas que están rotas (Quemadas) o son las colillas flexibles cortadas por uso (Y abuso)

*Sugerencia:*

1) Consigue un multímetro
2) Mide continuidad de la bobina del parlante sobre los contactos que se encuentran pegados al cono del parlante, muy posiblemente estos contactos posean una cubierta de pegamento que deberás raspar para llegar a poder medir.

*Deducciones posibles:*

a) La bobina conduce  ----> Consigues el cable flexible y lo cambias (4 cables, 2 de cada parlante) o lo llevas a reparar y avisas cual es el defecto para que no intenten estafarte con el precio de la reparación.

b) La bobina NO conduce  ----> Lo llevas a reparar resignado a que te cueste un buen dinero.


----------



## cuchu1956 (Dic 20, 2012)

juanfilas-MD80-opamp y Fogonazo:
Gracias por las sugerencias...las voy a tener en cuenta.
Lo primero que voy a intentar es si consigo quien los repare, ya que fisicamente los parlantes estan en excelente estado y luego veremos como seguimos.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos


----------

